# Floor for shelter/barn? Opinions?



## srmkrnr (Sep 17, 2013)

We are purchasing our first pygmy goats and are in the process of building their shelter. I've been reading on what flooring is best but and would like opinions from those of you with experience... Thanks!


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

We use plywood as it is easier to clean you need it off the ground a litle so that it wont rot, but you should put some sort of banking on the outside to prevent drafts. Another option is plywood covered with linoleum tile that will make the floor last longer and is even easier to clean.


----------



## srmkrnr (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks... We were going to do wood... after reading many people say the urine smell is bad with wood and it doesn't have anywhere to go with linoleum I was second guessing it? Does the wood become saturated with the urine, swell, and rot?


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

You will have to clean it and use stall dry- it is a horse product for that very thing. It works great and will dry it out in very little time. Use your own judgement in how often to clean. We do some every week and some every month depending on how dirty and wet it gets.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I have #9 limestone over a thick rock base. Then the urine drains well.

I much prefer the limesone or a dirt floor.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> i have #9 limestone over a thick rock base. Then the urine drains well.
> 
> I much prefer the limesone or a dirt floor.


 i have tried that but found it very hard to clean unless you use straw or hay bedding and we dont. We use pine shavings as that is much more affordable and easier to clean.


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

I like having a dirt floor for my goats. We haven't had any urine smell at all. I for one would HATE having to deal with cleaning up the urine off a wood or linoleum floor. I used to have trays under my rabbit cages and it was soooo smelly and gross cleaning them off. I can't imagine cleaning the amount of pee a goat would leave.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I have a love hate with our concrete floor. We don't use shavings because we have fiber goats as well as dairy. We do have wood pallets for them to sleep on. Amazingly our crew mostly pees in one area. They leave berries everywhere but the pee is confined mostly to the middle of their area. So we put the pallets at either end. I plan to build some higher shelving for the winter to keep them a littler further off the floor.


----------



## rhodalee (Feb 11, 2013)

My shed with the goats I put down a linoleum to save on the wood and it is easy cleaning. I use shavings and straw and when I clean it out I mop it.


----------



## srmkrnr (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks... It's nice to know there is a solution to any flooring. I think we are leaning toward dirt. So, the best way to cover the dirt is? I'm looking for healthiest and easiest to maintain. Thanks so much.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Our 3 sided shelter is dirt. After mucking it gets a good layer of shavings & plenty straw.
During the winter I throw wasted alfalfa in there & they be toasty warm.
The barn stalls are wood floors. Those get straw. Yes the urine soaks down (where's the barf icon) but a good hot water vinegar rinse after the 3 or 4 days they are in there does fine.


----------



## srmkrnr (Sep 17, 2013)

Ok great... The more info the better


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

We of course have dirt but I like the idea of dirt, sand and then a drop dressing of straw. When you clean out the straw you can always mix in some lime in the sand before bedding down new straw.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

My sheds have dirt floor, also. I clean them out as needed, taking them down to the dirt, leave them for a day or so if wet and the sun dries them out. Sprinkle barn lime and re-bed with straw or cheat-grass hay. I do not clean them from late fall until the thaw in spring because the manure pack puts off heat and helps keep the girls warm. I just put down barn lime and re-bed.


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

I have a dirt floor for my boys too. I use fine shavings. I have a 10 x 14 shelter and 3 bags cover that area well. I have used fluffy pine shavings but they don't like them. I have found them laying on the ground when i have used them. I have used the pdz for horses for smell. And i spray permectrin on the ground to kill the creepy crawlys that are in the dirt before i put the shavings down. That lasts about a week and a half before i have to clean it out.


----------



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)

cteague said:


> I have a dirt floor for my boys too. I use fine shavings. I have a 10 x 14 shelter and 3 bags cover that area well. I have used fluffy pine shavings but they don't like them. I have found them laying on the ground when i have used them. I have used the pdz for horses for smell. And i spray permectrin on the ground to kill the creepy crawlys that are in the dirt before i put the shavings down. That lasts about a week and a half before i have to clean it out.


Doesn't this get expensive? I need help with what to put down in my barn to!


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

Well its not to bad I pay about $4.99 per bag. But i only scoop up where they pee. About once a month i clean the entire barn. So not to bad.


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

And they are my babies so i don't think its to bad. My husband says my goats are yuppy goats because i spoil them so much. Lol


----------



## srmkrnr (Sep 17, 2013)

These are great... So, will have our "barn" Put in tomorrow it will be 12x14, dirt floor... Still not sure what we will use over dirt husband says just straw. I say no, I want something else between for them.  sand? Small gravel? Shavings? We will be using straw from our neighbor who has huge dairy farm. Another question I had was, do we need to have floor (dirt) inside up higher than the foundation of the barn and if so by how much? Best way to seal/keep rodents out and the elements. I know that's a lot to ask... I just want it to be done where we have the best setup possible I'm so excited!! Thanks for all the help!!!


----------



## srmkrnr (Sep 17, 2013)

Btw... Love the last comment, I think ours will be the same way


----------



## Smallfarmer (Jul 10, 2013)

My goat shed is almost finished. It was built almost entirely out of scrap we had. For the floor in the goat area we cut up a truck bed liner. The grooves trap berries and pee making it easier to clean out with a broom or hose.


----------



## srmkrnr (Sep 17, 2013)

Interesting idea... It's amazing how many different things people come up with.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

Smallfarmer said:


> My goat shed is almost finished. It was built almost entirely out of scrap we had. For the floor in the goat area we cut up a truck bed liner. The grooves trap berries and pee making it easier to clean out with a broom or hose.


i really like that idea!! you could also put down a rubber cow mat esp. if you can find some used ones.


----------



## Smallfarmer (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm not sure but a layer of those rubber shoe mats for cars might work too.


----------



## srmkrnr (Sep 17, 2013)

Ok... Like I said we have the dirt floors. It has been recommended to use "screenings" over the dirt. That Is that the gravel? We would then put straw on top of that. Doesn't that make it hard to clean?


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

nancy d;1486942
(where's the barf icon).[/QUOTE said:


> LOL we def need a barf icon!
> We have a dirt floor in our 3 sided shelter too (it was a horse shed)-- getting our goats TOMMORROW! (Its not mucked out yet and is full of old straw and horse poo from 2 years ago! the poo didnt break down at all).... we arent keeping the doelings in it for a while (I want them closer to the house, initially)....


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

I just finished my 10x12 goat barn this spring and after asking the same question on here, opted for a dirt floor (mostly because I didn't realize how expensive concrete was!). SO FAR I love the dirt floor. I only have 3 does and it VERY seldom needs cleaned. I clean up "spots" every couple weeks and I've mucked out the whole barn I think 3 times since spring. Even when I do that, I first rake all the dry top layer of straw (actually spent alfalfa that my picky girls have wasted) into a pile and it gets re-spread as the first layer on the dirt. I have not had any issue with urine smell yet. Definitely interested to see how it goes in the winter, when they're spending considerably more time in there. I did dig out the area just outside their barn door about 4" deep and filled with wood chips, to prevent it from getting mucky - I'm hoping that helps keep the inside of the barn dry this winter. Seems to be working very well so far (other than that the chickens enjoy digging in it). I do intend to add some pallet shelves for them to get up off the ground if they so choose.

When I do muck it out completely, I let the chickens dig around in there for an hour or two to eat the creepy crawlies, then spread a layer of DE just as a preventative. If there's wetter areas I'll put down some shavings, but mostly I just use the spent alfalfa, straw or cheap grass hay... whatever I have handy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

srmkrnr said:


> Ok... Like I said we have the dirt floors. It has been recommended to use "screenings" over the dirt. That Is that the gravel? We would then put straw on top of that. Doesn't that make it hard to clean?


Not if you use the right rake. I use the real kids tools rake. I wouldn't put gravel down. I use #9 clean limestone.

You could always just put straw on top of the dirt and see how it works out for you. Everyone is different and you are going to have to figure out what works best for you.


----------



## srmkrnr (Sep 17, 2013)

So we went with dirt and then covered with straw. Thought we would try it first. We have only had them 24 hour so we will see how it works. I am glad we went with dirt opposed to concrete for sure. If this doesn't work for whatever reason I would try the limestone over the dirt then of course the straw. Thanks for all the input. I am enjoying learning more


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

I have a dirt floor in my barn, and I don't think it would be so bad if I didn't have drainage issues. When my dad built it he somehow overlooked the fact that it was built on an incline, and when it rains, all the water flows right in and gets trapped, turning it into a mud hole. Also, the urine from the goats creates soggy spots in the low areas that never dry out completely. I've now managed to fix the rain problem, somewhat, by digging a ditch across the front of the barn that catches the water and diverts it down the side wall. However, the wet urine areas are still there. As I said, the dirt floor would probably be fine, as long as everything was draining properly. In the future, though, I would definitely prefer to invest in a good concrete floor.


----------



## srmkrnr (Sep 17, 2013)

Interesting you say that. Our back and right side seem to be lower. We have to put more dirt on those sides. I will have to watch after first good rain. I hope we don't have issues.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

We have a dirt floor with a layer of bedding in our main shelter. I really hate it! In winter, I have to clean it every time it rains. In summer, the chickens love to go in there and scratch up the dirt, which then mixes with the bedding, and then it is just a giant stinky mess. Even with our scorching hot summers, it still isn't completely dry and winter is nearly here again. Despite our deep cleanings, we still ended up with maggots in June.  

In our shed that has been here at least 20 years has a plywood floor. It is definitely easier to clean, but it's just about rotted through.

My dream is cement floors!!! But...I don't see that happening any time in the near future.


----------



## srmkrnr (Sep 17, 2013)

Oh no!!! I hope we don't have that. Our mini barn is like a shed. We were originally going to have the wood floors and i thought that would be bad due to smell and the rotting. I am really hoping we don't have your issues  we did out some of that line powder down first, but who knows...


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

OakHollowRanch said:


> We have a dirt floor with a layer of bedding in our main shelter. I really hate it! In winter, I have to clean it every time it rains. In summer, the chickens love to go in there and scratch up the dirt, which then mixes with the bedding, and then it is just a giant stinky mess. Even with our scorching hot summers, it still isn't completely dry and winter is nearly here again. Despite our deep cleanings, we still ended up with maggots in June.


I'm in the EXACT same situation. Our chickens are constantly scratching up all of my bedding. And we also get maggots in the summer, if I don't muck out every week and spray everything down with bleach. Even then I still get some, which the chickens usually take care of, _after_ messing up all the bedding.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

I am trying to remember what its like early winter and spring-- our shed is way out back and its a gentle slope (very slight but enough so the water collects back there) cant remember what the inside of the shed is like(dirt floor), we have never used it before....
Wondering if its a good sign that the old straw and horse poo is dry and not broken down and there hasnt been a horse out here for 2-3 years now....
I guess I will be mucking it out tommorrow, we had our first rain storm in MONTHS ground is mostly rock hard and bone dry around here.... we will see....


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

srmkrnr said:


> Oh no!!! I hope we don't have that. Our mini barn is like a shed. We were originally going to have the wood floors and i thought that would be bad due to smell and the rotting. I am really hoping we don't have your issues  we did out some of that line powder down first, but who knows...


We have a dirt floor and our "barn" is like a shed too and haven't had any sign of maggots. We scoop any pellet piles we see each day and I have only totally raked it out once since April. As long as it is not in a real wet area, it shouldn't be a problem for you. I like having dirt and I think it will be good in the future that I can add a new layer of dirt each year to freshen it up.


----------

